
Ask HN: Rejects Unite? - ParameterOne
Why don&#x27;t we get all the rejected companies that haven&#x27;t launched yet and make it our goal to launch on the same day as the accepted ones?  There are way more of us right?  I have an extra $1000 for publicity.  Who&#x27;s in?
======
spencer-matonis
I've launched but would support/fly-out to a reject event...

We get a space together and maybe present startups and then have a little
party? Host our own demo day and make some type of support network for
contacts and trying out each other's products?

~~~
ParameterOne
yes! a rejection connection! And I guess it doesn't matter if you have already
launched you should still be in the demo day!

------
ParameterOne
OK, I grabbed ShowYC.com and added a form while everyone is thinking of names
and other ideas please take a moment to fill out the contact info.

~~~
paytheos
cool. Thanks for taking the lead on this!

------
Wheelie
Nice to have a goal - the demo day and ten minute pitch in a few months.
Please keep me in the loop - thanks!

~~~
ParameterOne
Hey wheelie, here is the loop ShowYC.com

------
paytheos
We're in!

We got a video interview last week which seemed like a good sign, but then
came the rejection letter today. I was just thinking about setting up a post-
demo day event for us rejects and found this thread. I'm glad to see others
had the same idea. We are actually going with our original plan to move to
California from Europe despite the rejection. We would be very interested in
connecting and helping to organize such an event. I like your idea to call it
YnotC or similar as the brand will get attention. Domain name ynotc.co is
available. Who is taking the lead on this?

------
19eightyfour
Great idea. I'm in. Rejected for like the 5th time. The rejections get easier
to take. I think the 3 months hence launch date is doable. It's useful to have
it to work towards.

------
paytheos
For the event to get good PR, it would need to include some of the companies
who either got a video interview last week but no in-person interview or the
companies which got an invite to interview but don't get through the final
round. Those companies are obviously strong companies if they were selected
for an interview. But those results won't be out for another couple weeks.

------
op2ed
An event seems silly, plus or company has launched and is making 5k profit
monthly, so the issue is far deeper than we realize. How about this. lets post
about our company and try to find some kinds of patterns on why?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14147148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14147148)

------
pedalpete
I'd potentially be interested, but will likely have raised a round before this
would happen, let me know how I can help.

Would anybody here be interested in doing open office hours together?

There was N-Combinator which did that a few years ago, and I made some really
good connections.

I'm based in Sydney, AUS, but thinking a weekly progress, catch-up and
feedback.

~~~
ParameterOne
Yes! here is the link ShowYC.com

~~~
GlennJoe
Great Idea.

It may give rise to a new group which investors outside YC maybe interested.

Have a V bulletin forum for YC rejects.

Have a Demo night in first week of September

------
Mz
If any rejects want to just bootstrap (or consider it), you are welcome to
join this group:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/business-
bootstrap...](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/business-
bootstrappers)

------
spencer-matonis
So far thinking:

\- Demo day: 10-min pitches, treat it as the real deal \- Audience can fill
out feedback cards \- Organize guaranteed user feedback networks(from i.e. at
least five other startups) \- Party/network afterwards and celebrate our
launch day/commitment to keep pushing!

~~~
ParameterOne
Yes I like it a lot! And I think it would be easy to book a meeting hall at a
hotel that could be used for everything. Especially easy for those coming in
from out of town.

~~~
paytheos
We will be in Palo Alto, so we can help organize the event.

~~~
ParameterOne
Excellent! check the box here ShowYC.com

------
GlennJoe
I am based in Melbourne. Travelling to Silicon Valley next week for 2 months

~~~
ParameterOne
Will you still be there in August?

~~~
GlennJoe
I will be in Santa Clara next week for 2 months and returning back to Silicon
Valley in August.

Can meet at my apartment clubhouse in Santa Clara or for coffee at Panera.

------
siddharthgdas
Hey guys, on top of having !YC we can also get YC Alums for advices as well?
What do you guys think?

Also, I just bought this domain - ycalumsfor.me

------
blhack
I'd be down to check this out. I'm really curious what the other "rejects" (I
hate that term) look like.

------
ParameterOne
Maybe we should have it the day after the YC investor day so we can invite all
the YC staff too? Get to meet them at least?

~~~
spencer-matonis
Was thinking same thing, nobody might show up but you never know!

------
elizabeth8890
We'd totally be up for meeting in person! Please put me on the list!
elizabeth@databutterfly.ai

~~~
paytheos
We'll be in ABQ in a few weeks on my way to SFO. I just checked out your site.
Very cool product. We could meet for a coffee if you want?

~~~
elizabeth8890
ROCK ON! Yes please! There is a huge chance that we could be in Boston at that
time though. Please email me! Heck here is my cell; let's keep in touch. (505)
415-5906. Everyone else, please don't spam, thank you!

------
zach417
I'm in. Keep us posted on details.

~~~
ParameterOne
Add your contact info here ShowYC.com

------
esoulution
I'm in!

demo day end of august + party.

what we need for the start? branding (catchy name + logo) and website.

~~~
ParameterOne
right here to start ShowYC.com

~~~
GlennJoe
Try and get some media publicity for the new group.

------
menegattig
Count on me too.

~~~
ParameterOne
Add yourself in here please ShowYC.com

------
Heredroky
We should create a group on slack

~~~
paytheos
yes good idea. can you set it up?

~~~
Heredroky
Sure, how should I name it?

------
hlena1988
What about us in Africa?

~~~
ParameterOne
You can come too! ShowYC.com

------
dimasf
Count me in as well.

~~~
ParameterOne
see ShowYC.com

------
ParameterOne
What to call it?

~~~
19eightyfour
YnotC. Kind of clever. What about CYnot. Like !YC but backwards. Flip it and
reverse it. We're distancing ourselves, making it our own, inverting the
establishment.

~~~
ParameterOne
cynot.com is taken, what else you got?

~~~
19eightyfour
UNCOMBINATOR

    
    
      uncombinator.com is available
    

[https://www.name.com/domain/search/Uncombinator](https://www.name.com/domain/search/Uncombinator)

~~~
ParameterOne
How about Atomic 14? the atomic number for Silicon

~~~
19eightyfour
I don't like it.

